# foot fetish



## luvnylon (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello, I have been married for 7 tears now and I am very happy. I truly love my wife. I have a foot fetish which my wife really is not into. She has indulged it a few times but usually complains while it is happening. My question is would it be really wrong of me to go to a "provider" for this fetish? Nothing else would happen this is all I am interested in. I would truly like to enjoy it once with out having any complaints during it. She thinks it is weird.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Your foot fetish is sexual in nature, and therefor I would highly suggest against going outside the marriage to have this need met, unless your wife gave it the ok. Even if wifey is ok with it, understand that even though she says, "ok" now, she is allowed to change her mind in the future and the two of you will bear the consequences.

Im not overly familiar with this particular fetish, other than knowing it is quite common, but wonder if something like providing your wife with regular foot massages might do the trick?

Who knows, maybe she will be ok with regular foot rubs and she could possibly get comfortable with something more.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

As a foot fetish man a foot rub with noting more is like torture. This is one of the reasons why I never held back on my fetish while dating. Those not into it...it would never work out and you move on. It is an essential part of sexuality for me even though I dont need to even look at her feet to have sex with her. 

Did you not find this out before marriage? If it's important enough for you to consider cheating, I figure you made sure she was cool with it while dating?


----------



## cent130130 (Nov 6, 2011)

I think going to a "provider" to meet this need is a mistake. But don't ask us, ask your wife. Would she agree to it (i.e. agree to you going to a "provider")? It's such a harmless, easy need to meet, I think she's being incredibly foolish (and selfish) to not embrace it.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

luvnylon said:


> Hello, I have been married for 7 tears now and I am very happy. I truly love my wife. I have a foot fetish which my wife really is not into. She has indulged it a few times but usually complains while it is happening. My question is would it be really wrong of me to go to a "provider" for this fetish? Nothing else would happen this is all I am interested in. I would truly like to enjoy it once with out having any complaints during it. She thinks it is weird.


I guess this is why i always questioned whether or not my appreciation for my wife's feet was actually a fetish. I'm not sure what you mean by a "provider" and I'm not sure what is going on that your wife doesn't like. I always though my x's feet were sexy. that just meant she got a lot of foot rubs while we watched tv, I polished her nails from time to time, and If we got in a whacky position during sex and her feet ended up in my face, that was ok. Otherwise, I'm not sure what a foot detish provider actually provides.


----------



## ocotillo (Oct 17, 2011)

A sexual fixation on a non-sexual part of the body *is not* a fetish

Anyone who says differently, including sex therapists, marriage counselors and others who really should know better is wrong. 

According to both the ICD-10 and the DSM-IV-TR, a 'fetish' is a sexual fixation on an inanimate object, like stockings or undergarments. It is considered to be a psychological disorder.

A sexual fixation on a non-sexual part of the body _can_ be considered a related paraphilia called a 'partialism' if and when it supplants an interest in the sexual parts of the body.

Usually, that's not the case. A great many women like an expressive set of eyes on an attractive man and a great many men like a shapely set of legs on an attractive woman. Arousal from non-sexual parts of the body is normative when it's a stepping stone to further intimacy.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

> For example, my wife was fondled by a foot fetishist in a book store a few years back.* She came* and got me elsewhere in the store and told me what happened.


I was confused for a second there.


----------

